# Where can i find this?



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am looking for a heat lamp that I have seen in peoples barns on FB and I believe here. They are like Orange and white (they look) like they are plastic.

Here is one but I was wondering if anyone knows of another place to get one. we are trying to warm a dog house that is large. I am tired of my dog chewing EVERYTHING I own up while we are gone but I will not let them stay out in the cold, so we have a shed that we partitioned off to a large dog house but I want a heat lamp in it and I would rather have this one instead of the aluminum ones I have in the barn.

http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=18266


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you tried Tracotor supply? Those are pretty neat...we use a reg. heat lamp for ourdogs..but this one looks safer!...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I do not have one here. We have a Big R and they do not carry them. I just think that the place above is so high priced on everything


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

you could probably order it from tractor supply on line if they carry them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Premier Heat Lamp*

http://www.premier1supplies.com/det...ource=google&gclid=CIqg0KW7prsCFYdcpQodLFsAGA


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great idea. I checked and they d not have them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, can't seem to find them anywhere else.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.flemingoutdoors.com/premier-brooder-lamp.html


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Just a warning - if separation anxiety is causing the dog's destruction when you are gone, then the destruction could worsen when you put him in the shed while you are gone. I have no problem with you keeping him outside, I just want you to be prepared to have a hole chewed through your shed if it is separation anxiety! Usually the dog being able to see outside seems to make sep. anxiety better. Make sure you hang the heat lamp high so he can get electrocuted destroying that!

I have used this instead of a heat lamp but they could get destroyed too: http://www.overstock.com/Pet-Suppli...pspla&ef_id=UT-ZwwAAAEaxoRZw:20131211032420:s

And just some info on separation anxiety, but I'm sure you already know! http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/dogs/tips/separation_anxiety.html


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

SalteyLove said:


> Just a warning - if separation anxiety is causing the dog's destruction when you are gone, then the destruction could worsen when you put him in the shed while you are gone. I have no problem with you keeping him outside, I just want you to be prepared to have a hole chewed through your shed if it is separation anxiety! Usually the dog being able to see outside seems to make sep. anxiety better. Make sure you hang the heat lamp high so he can get electrocuted destroying that!
> 
> I have used this instead of a heat lamp but they could get destroyed too: http://www.overstock.com/Pet-Suppli...pspla&ef_id=UT-ZwwAAAEaxoRZw:20131211032420:s
> 
> And just some info on separation anxiety, but I'm sure you already know! http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/dogs/tips/separation_anxiety.html


 OH NO, they would be in a 1/4 acre back yard. They have lots of room to run, this is just where they have their house.

The one chews things because she is a puppy. She is a year old and she does not tear anything up outside just when she is in the house. She thinks all this stuff is her toys, like the TV remote, the new stockings we just hung, she took Christmas presents and tore them up.

I would not do anything but the heat lamp out of her reach because she will chew everything up. She even at a hole in my electric blanket. It is a darn good thing I love her to death.


----------



## AmandaRobinson (Jan 13, 2014)

try tractor supply.ray:


----------

